# [SOLVED] flickering picture when playing BD3D



## wazza1980 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi all, I live on Austraila's eastern seaboard. I have a epson EH-TW6000 3D projector, when I play Bluray 3d movies through my ps3 the picture goes black for a few seconds but the sound keeps playing then the picture comes back on, I have just recently replaced a 60gb (fat boy) ps3 due to YLOD, with an "all new shape, size" 500gb, I didnt have this problem with the old one, I was wondering if it is the projector or the ps3. Any thoughts would be much appriciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: flickering picture when playing BD3D*

I'd suspect a difference in how the new PS3 plays the discs as the only change was the PS3. There was very likely a software change in the new PS3.


----------



## wazza1980 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: flickering picture when playing BD3D*

Hi folks thanks for ur input, turns out my sound settings on the ps3 wrong id only ser it up for 2ch pcm, i simply changed the sound settings to hdmi and checked multi output setting, thanks again
Wazza


----------

